# Med Grows anyone?



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello friends...just looking to have some more fun with what I call My Med grow..all you need is a pill bottle the size of your cig lighter..drop a fun bean in there and join and have some fun...heres mine..grow baby grow:hubba:


*PLAYERS*
*
4u2s**m0ke*...MALE ..game over

*Canibanol cannonball..turned Male..Game over!! thanks for playn*
*papabeach1......Had to quit..personal reasons..thanks for playN*
Thorn
UKgirl420
*GMCORP...........never sprouted.Game over...thanks for playing*
Purple Skunk
CowboyBudsy


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 10, 2008)

*oh wow thats so cool ive just left your gg grow wishing i could join in ,,,and now i can join in on this one :hubba: if =thsts ok  ill throw up a pic tomorrow :48:*


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 10, 2008)

so what did you do place a seed and some soil in med bottle? If so maybe it will be something to try.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 11, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> so what did you do place a seed and some soil in med bottle? If so maybe it will be something to try.


i belive its for fun and maybe to make u a better grower breaking rules.i will never forget the greengiant grow i beleive mutt started,i may join i will let u know!PS
whats the rules will the seedling stay in the med container its whole life and will it be on 12/12 from begining?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 11, 2008)

heres a link so thise can see how we did.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18900


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 11, 2008)

cool games for these cool times. I wanted to use a clone so i could jump straight to flower but i figured id be cheating. Heres a bean i started with GG, a little transplanting and voila 




in the excitement i forgot to poke some holes, ill have to pull out my mini-drill after work  
Grow lil ladies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> heres a link so thise can see how we did.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18900


 
Purple skunk..Thanks for the link..I did fallow along that one..We do have a Green Giant grow going..but you will need to go to that thread please..This one is for the medicine bottle  thanks..and play along..its all in fun. 

The link to GREEN GIANT is in my signiture..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> cool games for these cool times. I wanted to use a clone so i could jump straight to flower but i figured id be cheating. Heres a bean i started with GG, a little transplanting and voila
> View attachment 87552
> View attachment 87553
> View attachment 87554
> ...


 
hey friend thanks for playing..haha..I did the same thing...woke the next morning  :holysheep:  i need drain holes in there...be carefull not to drill holes in hand..lol  and yours is the same size as mine..cool  this will be fun..GO Meds Go.:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> so what did you do place a seed and some soil in med bottle? If so maybe it will be something to try.


 
yes Mary-Jane...this is all in fun and would not use good genetis on these fun grows..find some bag seed and dump out asprin bottle..be sure to drill holes in bottom..lol..add soil  throw in a fun bean  and play..its going to be a cold winter..


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 11, 2008)

i will be starting one to day should be fun


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

I wanna play I wanna play! lol

Can it be an autoflowering plant or just a 12/12? I'd have to find a nice little pot, how many mls does the size pot take and have you drilled a hole in the bottom?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 11, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I wanna play I wanna play! lol
> 
> Can it be an autoflowering plant or just a 12/12? I'd have to find a nice little pot, how many mls does the size pot take and have you drilled a hole in the bottom?


 
im guessing any SEED will do ,  drilling my holes tonight. Good Luck everyone


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 11, 2008)

I got a stupid question. Can i just keep this seedling on 12/12?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow!!!!  this is turning out Better then the GREEN GIANT..lol...Thanks for playing friends..

*WiseGuy*..  Thanks for playing  this one is sure to be fun..The more that play along I thing the faster the Winter will go by..lol..and from the looks of *can can's* area  we need to get threw it quik..lol..

*Thorn*..It can be whatever bean you want..I use Bag seed and wouldnt use good Genetics on these fun grows but thats me..and for the pill bottle..I say what ever you have thats the size of your average ciggarett lighter..even a asprin bottle would work..as long as it holds medacine..

*Purple Skunk*...Not be sitting on the fence too long..just do it!!!!

*UKgirl420*....Cant wait to see yours...


And everyone That plays....please add a link in your signature..and we will all have this thread..Thanks everyone whos playing..  Need to check on rules for side bets..cause *can can's * looks to be overdose.lol..You wash that bottle befor planting in it?..you left some Birth control pils in there huh?..lol..thas cheating..and a Myth..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> I got a stupid question. Can i just keep this seedling on 12/12?


 
why would that be stupid?..If you want do it..I plan on 3 weeks then flower..but its up to you my friend.  Are you affraid of root space?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> why would that be stupid?..If you want do it..I plan on 3 weeks then flower..but its up to you my friend. Are you affraid of root space?


 
yes - root space is going to be an issue, i was thinking even cutting bigger drain holes to let the roots escape a bit..lol
I'll keep her on 12/12 from start.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 11, 2008)

id join in but have no seeds, just clones.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks bro! yea its about time i had some fun! And well i'm sure I could fit something _small_ in my micro grow box! Will have a look round to see what I can find...what about an old camera film box - those black ones if u know which i mean?

If i do it, it'll prob be a lowryder mint or an afghan and whichever will be on 12/12 from seed as thats what my Orange are on


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks bro! yea its about time i had some fun! And well i'm sure I could fit something _small_ in my micro grow box! Will have a look round to see what I can find...what about an old camera film box - those black ones if u know which i mean?
> 
> If i do it, it'll prob be a lowryder mint or an afghan and whichever will be on 12/12 from seed as thats what my Orange are on


 

*Thorn*..thanks for playing..and these will fit great in your micro grow..I was thinking of the camera film Holder and know everyone will have one of those..But was hopeing to do that one next ..Im sure you can come up with a pill bottle...Grandma and Grandpa take lots of meds..Go next door and tell them you need thier Valum bottle..half full if they dont mind..lol..what about a small asprin bottle Thorn?  This is all in fun, and if you can't come up with one then your film can will work..just put holes you know.  and have fun..

*Can can*.....more holes meens it will dry faster..and 12/12  ok


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> id join in but have no seeds, just clones.


 
a few people have asked about clones..I say  if you can fit one it there and want to play around..then do it..I think it would be harder..but hell  cloneing itself is hard..lol..okay* yeroc1982..* you just open the play ground for clones to play a long  I want to see this..please post pics in here okay?  and Have fun


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright man, ill get one goin shortly and hopefully it works.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 11, 2008)

*hey 4u2 heres my baby med grow :48:



*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

heey Ukgirl420..that looks great..thanks for playing..she looks very healthy..Green Mojo your way..


----------



## Thorn (Nov 12, 2008)

sweeeeet now ukgirls here i gotta play!! hehe ok will have a look for something tomorrow or tonight if i'm not too drunk :S i'm sure i'll find something...even if it means i use my ph testing kit bottle lol


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

ok so i think i found something...sorry the grandparents don't live near by and well the ones i have left take so many meds that using a box like that would not be fair on you guys  hehe jus kiddin'... my mum just finished a course of antibiotics so asked her if i could have the empty bottle...its bigger than a lighter but is about all I can find - I been all through the meds cupboard trying not to look too inconspicuous lol. will ask the boyfriend which strain he wants to pop in it (no bagseeds here - hell no weed lol) and get it germinating..am I allowed to germinate it before I pop it in? Hope everyone ok


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 13, 2008)

Git er done Thorn before its too late  

MOJO FOR EVERYONE


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

I do tend to umm and errr about things a lot.... lol ok ok so i'm going...gonna get it done and get yall pics tomo


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 13, 2008)

:clap: 
ostpicsworthless:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 13, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> a few people have asked about clones..I say  if you can fit one it there and want to play around..then do it..I think it would be harder..but hell  cloneing itself is hard..lol..okay* yeroc1982..* you just open the play ground for clones to play a long  I want to see this..please post pics in here okay?  and Have fun


im still in waitng on seeds or now i may add a clone or both but count me in forsure.PS i alpeady got my med bottle.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 13, 2008)

lol so i crammed a clone in a med container i'm puting her on 12/12 hope she makes it lol.
i will put a caliorange/stoneybud seed my breed lol when they pop if they pop lol good growing.PS


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> lol so i crammed a clone in a med container i'm puting her on 12/12 hope she makes it lol.
> i will put a caliorange/stoneybud seed my breed lol when they pop if they pop lol good growing.PS


 



:holysheep: ....:rofl: ....thats what Im talking about.  did it have roots allready..that things going to fall over in a week  HIGH on weed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> ok so i think i found something...sorry the grandparents don't live near by and well the ones i have left take so many meds that using a box like that would not be fair on you guys  hehe jus kiddin'... my mum just finished a course of antibiotics so asked her if i could have the empty bottle...its bigger than a lighter but is about all I can find - I been all through the meds cupboard trying not to look too inconspicuous lol. will ask the boyfriend which strain he wants to pop in it (no bagseeds here - hell no weed lol) and get it germinating..am I allowed to germinate it before I pop it in? Hope everyone ok


 

thats Great thorn..to bad no weed and no bag seed...But thanks for playing along..and tell boyfriend..there is NO sample takeing of the MEDS ..lol  looking forward to the pic..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> Git er done Thorn before its too late
> 
> MOJO FOR EVERYONE
> View attachment 88072


 


can can...That thing is takeing off man...I bet you did leave Birth control pills in there HUH?

and nice shot by the way..


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 13, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :holysheep: ....:rofl: ....thats what Im talking about.  did it have roots allready..that things going to fall over in a week  HIGH on weed


yes she has a nice root system if she lives i may need to make a stand to hold her up lol.PS


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> yes she has a nice root system if she lives i may need to make a stand to hold her up lol.PS


 

you have her 12/12?.   thats insane..lol


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 14, 2008)

oh I'm in.. this is great for rapid root plug insertion..  perfect.. I will transplant one to med cup... thanks 42usmoke!!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> can can...That thing is takeing off man...I bet you did leave Birth control pills in there HUH?
> 
> and nice shot by the way..


 
i think its cause its on 12/12. Ive left GG under 18/6 and shes growin slower. 

Papa - I want pics! Welcome aboard


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2008)

Me too papa..you not in untill pic is up..Good luck on the root plug..


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> i think its cause its on 12/12. Ive left GG under 18/6 and shes growin slower.
> 
> Papa - I want pics! Welcome aboard



I agree - the plants i grown 12/12 from seed seem to have grown much faster :hubba:

Ok got pics... not much to show yet lol

My container...with and without lid (not that i'll need it ) and my seed that i popped into germination last night... its a Lowryder Mint. I asked the fella which I should do and he was like 'eh? I dunno..er Mint that was good' lol bless him, he doesn't have a clue :ignore: 

So is that container ok? I don't mind doing a Mint as even if its male i need the pollen for future grows :hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 14, 2008)

Cute paper towel thorn!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

lol i was waitin for someone to spot that...how embarrassing  hehe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2008)

Thorn..thats great..looks like glass..did you put some holes for drainage?  That seed looks GREAT..Good Luck...GREEN MOJO for your Baby..

GMCORP..wheres your MED bottle?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> lol i was waitin for someone to spot that...how embarrassing  hehe


 


No..I think if you was to germ in say a Maxy-pad..that would be embarrassing


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No..I think if you was to germ in say a Maxy-pad..that would be embarrassing



lol so true...god those things would hold so much water you could probably germinate a farm's worth in one of those 

don't worry it is plastic  and not done holes yet but will do when i find a tool... only gonna do 1 or 2 in that thing, otherwise i'll be watering it about 7 times a day


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> lol so true...god those things would hold so much water you could probably germinate a farm's worth in one of those
> 
> don't worry it is plastic  and not done holes yet but will do when i find a tool... only gonna do 1 or 2 in that thing, otherwise i'll be watering it about 7 times a day


plastic heat a pointy object small nail something and slowly make holes.PS


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks bro! I actually used my nail/bud clipping scissors lol, working like a charm 

Seed still not popped - i'm geting impatient  these mint always seem to take a little longer to pop ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

pics 4U


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 15, 2008)

Shes doin good Smoke
:rofl: what the heck you growin in now a coffee cup :rofl:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks bro! I actually used my nail/bud clipping scissors lol, working like a charm
> 
> Seed still not popped - i'm geting impatient  these mint always seem to take a little longer to pop ...


i hope she cracks for u soon.PS


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

aww she;s such a cutie 4u! i really wanna get mine growing!!!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 15, 2008)

just got HPS but im keeping this girl under the side CFLs in the flower box. 
MOJO FOR EVERYONE


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

aww thats even cuter cancan!!! nice work!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> Shes doin good Smoke
> :rofl: what the heck you growin in now a coffee cup :rofl:


 

I was thinking Think with *Thorn*....what do you guys say we do a 35mm camera film holder..they all the same size I think and easy to come by..we could set a day to drop beans and play with that..Looks Like you are about to Lose your GG...good luck with that one..


and Your Meds are comeing along Beautifull


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 15, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> GMCORP..wheres your MED bottle?



LOL I'll start one right now.... pictures l8r :hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 15, 2008)

I got jealous and started a seed in an Advil bottle.  Such a cute idea y'all had!  Here's a picture of what i'm germinating right now (bagseed, under CFL, in Black Gold organic seed starting soil) and a picture of one of the Ice we're harvesting a week from today!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> I got jealous and started a seed in an Advil bottle. Such a cute idea y'all had! Here's a picture of what i'm germinating right now (bagseed, under CFL, in Black Gold organic seed starting soil) and a picture of one of the Ice we're harvesting a week from today!!!


 

Thanks for playing my friend...Nice Bottle..Take advil a lot..lol..Good luck..and green mojo your way ...please add a link in your signature..will help drive more to play:hubba:  and   Congrats on the upcomeing Harvest!!!   Thanks and Have a Great weekend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> I got jealous and started a seed in an Advil bottle. Such a cute idea y'all had! Here's a picture of what i'm germinating right now (bagseed, under CFL, in Black Gold organic seed starting soil) and a picture of one of the Ice we're harvesting a week from today!!!


 

Those square soil containers you have there..I tried those with my white widow Im growing now and did not care for them..When I trnsplanted them to my 3 gallon grow bags  the roots would not grow threw..I endded up haveing to pull  it and cut the bottoms off those things..and replace..Now they are fine..Just my thaughts


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 15, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks for playing my friend...Nice Bottle..Take advil a lot..lol..Good luck..and green mojo your way ...please add a link in your signature..will help drive more to play:hubba:  and   Congrats on the upcomeing Harvest!!!   Thanks and Have a Great weekend



Candy-Coated Advil is my favorite medicine after MJ :hubba:

As the Late the Great comedian Mitch Hedberg said, "A[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]dvil has a candy coating. It's delicious. Then it says on the bottle, do not have more than two. Then why do they have a candy coating? I cannot help myself. Let me have ten Advil, I have a sweet tooth."

Done and done on the signature thing :bongin: now let's :watchplant:and hope they grow!
[/FONT]


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 15, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Those square soil containers you have there..I tried those with my white widow Im growing now and did not care for them..When I trnsplanted them to my 3 gallon grow bags  the roots would not grow threw..I endded up haveing to pull  it and cut the bottoms off those things..and replace..Now they are fine..Just my thaughts



Always worked for me--- but to each his/her own


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah I know they make softer ones I seen them at Home depot..I got these ones from garden store  and should have known when I had to use my metal shears to seperate the 6 they came as..lol..be sure to have holes in bottom..*can can* forgot lol


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 15, 2008)

i got holes.  can't forget that!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Those square soil containers you have there..I tried those with my white widow Im growing now and did not care for them..When I trnsplanted them to my 3 gallon grow bags  the roots would not grow threw..I endded up haveing to pull  it and cut the bottoms off those things..and replace..Now they are fine..Just my thaughts



just a note on those - b careful which ones u get... i got some and they were GREAT for my jalapenos etc early in the year... i ran out went and got some more and they were awful, got covered in black mold and once everything started to look good in them they started to die, so those that left i had to cut away.

the difference was the first lot were peat pots and the roots grew through them fine... the second lot (that i now, unfortunately, have loads of) were fibre pots.

so there ya go. my experience with those. never used them for my 'green' babies though - they get the special treatment :hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 15, 2008)

These are peat.  :farm: Good ol' fashioned stuff.  Makes transplanting easy.  Can't complain yet.  We'll see if anything grows this time 'round.  Just using bagseed and who knows how old some of that stuff is...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 16, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> Just using bagseed and who knows how old some of that stuff is...


 
indeed....ive been using bagseed from 2-6 years old or older lol
but hey it works :aok:
Good growin all'


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2008)

*ok 5 days later and its still looking tiny ,,,but what the heck ill post the :baby: up anyway :hubba:



*


*
is everyone vegging for the same amount of time? and if so for how long ?

happy smoking :48:*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 17, 2008)

doing great UK420, i think its the best looking so far :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2008)

*hey thanks canibanol cannonball ,,your to kind *


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

Aww looking FAB girl!!!

Well I was just starting to give up on my Mint bean as it had what looked like a little mold on it (had this trouble in my Mint grow Journal with these beans!) but last night I checked and she's popped!!! Yay! 

Nice strong tap root this morning, will get her in that medi pot! 

Ukgirl, mine will be going in on 12/12 straight away because thats what my Orange are on at the moment and unfortunately thats the only space I have 

4u... I was gonna say i only wanted to do one experiment at a time so to leave the film pot one, as you know how small my space is :giggle: but my second orange has shown to be male, so now I have a little more room to play with so might just join in when you decide to do that one


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

Just to show _something_...

my these things are hard to get soil and water into!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 18, 2008)

*:woohoo: thorn is off the starting block :48:*


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 18, 2008)

i just found this linkand got a couple of bag seeds over this  past weekend, looks like i know what i'm doin when i get home from grandmas. are you guys using any particular soil or just what you had laying around?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 18, 2008)

its all for fun, use whatever you got Ironman :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 18, 2008)

*yep :yeahthat: ,,,,welcome aboard 4u2sm0kes med grow  :48:*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 19, 2008)

mines still alive wish her luck i will post pics when i see some new growth.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2008)

ironman149 said:
			
		

> i just found this linkand got a couple of bag seeds over this past weekend, looks like i know what i'm doin when i get home from grandmas. are you guys using any particular soil or just what you had laying around?


 



hey hey My friend...welcome aboard..I just use a scoop outta me grow bags..and Hows Grandma?  you take one of her Med Bottles..lol..Please be sure to post some pics and put a link in your signature..also   find your self a 35mm camera film holder...its comeing up..   and welcome to OUR little MED GROW


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Just to show _something_...
> 
> my these things are hard to get soil and water into!!!


 


Hey Thorn..Thats a Nice looking Bean...and yes its tough to fill..be sure to leave room for watering..I use dropper..it helps to add slowly..lol..I tried to water with gallon jug..it was messy..any way good luck  and pics when changes accure Thanks..

Sorry to hear of the Male Orange..But Glad you can play in the 35mm case grow and I will post when later...be sure to have yours ready..Thanks again for playing..and Grow  Baby Grow....:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ok 5 days later and its still looking tiny ,,,but what the heck ill post the :baby: up anyway :hubba:*
> *View attachment 88828
> View attachment 88829
> *
> ...


 
Dam Girl..That is the best looking thus far..Now Im not postting mine for a  day or so..lol..its pathetic..Looks like can cans  Green Giant..lol..and get that cam film holder ready its comeing up soon..Thanks again for playing..and you are KeepN it Green


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 20, 2008)

*thanks for the kind words 4u  *

*film cannistor at the ready ,,,just name date and im in  

:48:*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 20, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *is everyone vegging for the same amount of time? and if so for how long ?*
> 
> *happy smoking :48:*


 
I think its a mix, ive got mine under 12/12 from start and im pretty sure Thorn is doing the same

*4u2Smoke - *_Green Giant is doing great now that Ive added a few more holes, lol a little too late_


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 20, 2008)

*thanks canibanol cannonball,,,,ive now gone into 12/12 also :watchplant:
:48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2008)

Im still vegging Mine...I supose i better throw it in flower room tonight..Good luck everyone...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 20, 2008)

*and you 4u eace:*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks...yea it does look like a good bean, the mint are very pretty beans  mines not come up yet!!!

I bet it was messy 4u... i usually keep my water mixes in 2 litre bottles, at the moment i have one with flowering solution (mainly for my peppers lol) and one with veg solution...but i was like hmm how on earth am i gonna get water in there (after struggling with the soil and the bean itself... so well eventually i just filled a 500ml bottle with rain water on its own and poured in..was almost messy but i've had lots of practise with watering small things now, not this small i might add, but yea it was ok. i've actually got the bottle sat on an old plastic stash box and have been putting water in there at night for it to sit on as i'm worried it might dry out too much at the moment..

i'll feel better once the plant breaks ground


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine hasn't sprouted, but the others i planted that day have....
Maybe my seeds are picky about what container they're planted into??? I'll give it a few more days before losing hope on the "med" grow, lol :joint4:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2008)

I ran across this thread and was thinking about doing this thingy with you guys,,,,am I to late. Probably way behind huh? Also,,exactly what happens when they outgrow the Med Bottle? Game over?:cry:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 20, 2008)

*threw your pic up of med bottle and bean and your in ,,,well im sure 4u2 smoke will say its ok :hubba:,,,we plan on flowering them in the med bottles ,,,,just a fun grow :48:*


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 20, 2008)

so i got 2 different medicine bottles, one had liquid codine in it (really sick last winter) and an advil bottle. gotta wait for tonight to go get soil. its too late in the day over by me :fid:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> Mine hasn't sprouted, but the others i planted that day have....
> Maybe my seeds are picky about what container they're planted into??? I'll give it a few more days before losing hope on the "med" grow, lol :joint4:


 
hey my friend ...dont give up yet...wait another day or so..if it dont why not transfer one of those that did to bottle?  And get your 35mm film holder ready..oh  and some fun beans:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I ran across this thread and was thinking about doing this thingy with you guys,,,,am I to late. Probably way behind huh? Also,,exactly what happens when they outgrow the Med Bottle? Game over?:cry:


 

Hey cowboy:guitar: ...its never too late..grab Granmas Meds and either dump them into toilet..or use them in grow...*can can*  does.:rofl: .and you are not behind we had others just starting.:lama: .welcome and please and link to your signature..we will get more players..thanks  and have fun..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine has sprouted!!! she's up...whoop she's up and ready to go... I noticed last night the little baby was all bent over trying to nudge her way up the neck of the bottle..gave her a slight helping hand, but this morning she looks great  will get pics up as soon as I can  have a good friday everyone


----------



## Thorn (Nov 21, 2008)

Picture time ladies and gentlemen....

Enjoy 

The weed i'm smoking now makes me feel so high :fly:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 21, 2008)

sweeet,  one more on the go  i think seeds should make a little "TA-DA" noise when they pop soil lol here's some super *MOJO* to get her goin :aok:
 i'll throw some pics up later :watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2008)

Very Nice Thorn..I too will throw some up..I have a question for you all..

other then Thorn..if you are not growing an auto flower then why start Flower?  does it still not take 6 weeks to sexually mature?  Thanks..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Nov 21, 2008)

i thought so too but my orange candy flosses are not autos and they sexed at around 3 weeks old (just one was veg) :confused2:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 21, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Very Nice Thorn..I too will throw some up..I have a question for you all..
> 
> other then Thorn..if you are not growing an auto flower then why start Flower? does it still not take 6 weeks to sexually mature? Thanks..KEEP M GREEN


 
 i just wanted to see the results of 12/12 from seed. Plus i think my cfl/hps box is better than my floro veg room.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 21, 2008)

*and i decided to be a :holysheep: and follow the others examples :rofl: *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 21, 2008)

:holysheep:  lol

here's what i got goin on...looks a little yellow..i dunno??? Who cares, shes still growin 
*MOJO* everyone


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 21, 2008)

ahh  another little :baby: joins the bunch ,,,nice one can can :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2008)

I got my seed planted in a Vit C bottle.Cant wait for its little head to stick up.:hubba: Ill send a picture when she pops.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> :holysheep: lol
> 
> here's what i got goin on...looks a little yellow..i dunno??? Who cares, shes still growin
> *MOJO* everyone
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

Hows it going everyone?  Thaught i would throw up my crappy Meds..lol..and annouce the 35mm film holder fun grow...This one will begin on our "USA" Thanksgiving Day which is 11/27.  now thats the day I germ my bean..By that I meen I will put it into soil..lol..so however you all want to start yours  thats the day I start mine..and post pic and start that thread when she brakes soil..everybody ready?  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2008)

*next thursday it is then and happy holidays to all you usa folk eace:

hey 4u2 she dont look that bad in fact she s looking positivly tallerand greener :hubba:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*ok heres my weekly update ,,,leaves are still small ,,the lighting rubbish but its my :baby: and here it is :giggle:


*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 24, 2008)

The boyfriend found me a film holder, its actually smaller than my med pot lol i'm sure!

Anyway so am I putting the seed INTO germination on thursday 27th? I will be doing an orange candy floss so it will be going 12/12 from seed


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

12/12 from seed and here i was thinking i was going against the odds doing 4" rooted clones

lol

pkj


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2008)

*UKgirl420*...thats gotta be the best Med yet..that is a lovely plant.. 


*Thorn*...glad your ready for the film case..what should we call this one? I was thinking "Picture" grow..lets come up with a catchy one.. 

*
ParkingJoe*..you playing along?  Throw a pic up  lets see this clone in a Bottle..lol..others have tried  but have yet to see anny grow..good luck:hubba: 



*everyone else*....update your Meds here...Happy Thanks Giveing All


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 25, 2008)

So, my advil bottle appears to have had poor drainage and i probably drowned that poor seed :cry:.  All the soil is still wet, and has been for about a week.  I punched two holes in the bottom, and that used to be enough drainage when i grew in plastic solo cups.... 

film canisters, eh?  I'm not sure I could find one if i tried, but i will try! :joint4:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> So, my advil bottle appears to have had poor drainage and i probably drowned that poor seed :cry:. All the soil is still wet, and has been for about a week. I punched two holes in the bottom, and that used to be enough drainage when i grew in plastic solo cups....
> 
> film canisters, eh? I'm not sure I could find one if i tried, but i will try! :joint4:


 

I put a bunch of holes in mine..also try putting some half way down the side of bottle..help get oxygen there..and help with the drying..I baught a 35mm fiim for my daughters photo class..I just cept the container..lol..dont give up on this yet...Have you poked around to have a look see?  I also like to put plastic wrap on top of container to act like humidity dome..Hope this helps..


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 25, 2008)

Naw, this one's done for sure. Sad but true.  My others that i planted the same day are growing strong.  I use a humidity dome.  I figured that since it was smaller than a solo cup, using the same amount of holes i used for those would be just fine.  Alas.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 25, 2008)

sorry to hear that GM 

thanks 4u... I took some pics last night so will upload them this evening 

Hmmm what could we call it... The Darkroom Grow lol I dunno.. anyone else got any suggestions?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*dam what a shame gmcorp ,,,,thorn looking forward to your photos 


as for a name idk lol 
buds in film cannister ,,!!! ,,:rofl:  i know its crap :giggle:

just a little baked :hubba:
*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 25, 2008)

Here 'she' is...

The last pic shows her with my Orange Candy Floss :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Looking good thorn ,,wow the candyfloss has grown :woohoo:*


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Nov 25, 2008)

i am glad to say i will definately be taking part on the turkey day film grow, can't wait!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2008)

Man,,Ive been outta town worken.(Laptop) Missbudsky is watchen my Bagseed Babies  (Inside Growbox). I forgot to tell her about my Med Grow in the growbox. Crap,, I just had her check, and it(poor baby) was really dry.:holysheep: Aint popped her head out of the ground yet(3 days). Hope the seed isnt dead. Im a very...bad.....greenparent:ignore:..or could i just blame Missbudsky.:hubba: andy52  I need yer help Bro. Should I push the blame off on the Ole lady? Or take it like a man? 
Bet shes readen this.:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*take it like a man :hubba:  hope it lives to be seen :48:*


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah,,sure,,thats what another GIRLY says.

OK,,Ill take like a man.:hubba: When I get back.:ignore:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2008)

I would blame it on caregiver..lol..but if it germed and then driedout..I am affraid your done..lol..lets us know when you get home..

Green machine...looking forward to seeing your film grow..mine should pop by Sunday  so keep an eye out for the thread start ..Thanks everyone..Im have a Ball


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 26, 2008)

Good day everyone, havent been around in a while but im good. I checked out me little med bottle this morning and was greeted with a bunch of balls :/
the up close pics are a little fuzzy but you can clearly see sex (and stretch lmao). I guess this guys going to the compost, good luck eveyone else 
Heres some pics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the update..can can..I will note the thread start of the Male..Get your 35mm cam case ready  it starts tomarrow..thanks for playing..and please fallow along with the rest of us..Thanks can can..you are the first to sex them..


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 26, 2008)

so mine is still living not much new growth but not dead lol i will post pics later.PS


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 26, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update..can can..I will note the thread start of the Male..Get your 35mm cam case ready it starts tomarrow..thanks for playing..and please fallow along with the rest of us..Thanks can can..you are the first to sex them..


 
bummer its a man, man. I'll definately be following along still


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 26, 2008)

*sorry to hear of the Male :fid:cancan ,,,
you joining in the 35mm film grow 


*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 26, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *sorry to hear of the Male :fid:cancan ,,,*
> *you joining in the 35mm film grow *


most likely i think i got a film can in my fishing box.
Mojo everyone!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

okay can can..just 4u i put mine in the flower room..wanted to get as close to light as i can..so I hung it from my light..lol..its about 10 inches away..I will be home for the next 4 days so i will be able to keep an eye on it..your rally stretched..how far from light was yours?  enjoy my friends..and EAT LOTS..


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Nov 27, 2008)

haha thats quality! I think mine is already rootbound haha!

So are we putting the beans in to germinate today???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> haha thats quality! I think mine is already rootbound haha!
> 
> So are we putting the beans in to germinate today???


 

Yes Thorn we are germing the* "BUDS IN FILM"*  today  and will start the thread when it breaks soil..Throw up some pics of your Meds..you should not be root bound yet..IMO..and with that bottle ..you cant manicure the roots either..but Im sure its not bound yet..why do you say that?  is it draining well?  lets see it


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 27, 2008)

heres a pic of my med clone.and also a pic of some root growth i could see, you might be able to see it in the pic.PS


----------



## Thorn (Nov 27, 2008)

don't worry 4u i was just kidding, i can only see a few nice little roots at the mo 

Ok i will get an orange candy floss germinating tonight :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 27, 2008)

*wow shes big purpleskunk////
4u2 what  cool idea :aok: lovein it :heart:

thorn pic pic pics :giggle:*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 29, 2008)

The bottle is very damp at the moment so i think i'll give it a day or 2 to dry out as it was a very floppy plant this morning 

Oh and I nearly forgot...my film canister OCF seed has popped! It cracked last night so that took not much over 24 hours to crack...boy do I love this strain!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

4u!!! where are you!!!??? Whats happening with the film canister grow? my seed is now in the dirt in it!

Also have you ever had the candy called Toxic Waste over there? I think that'd make a good pot to grow a plant in :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> 4u!!! where are you!!!??? Whats happening with the film canister grow? my seed is now in the dirt in it!
> 
> Also have you ever had the candy called Toxic Waste over there? I think that'd make a good pot to grow a plant in :hubba:


 

hey Thorn..im here Girl..and started the "Buds in Film" thread..Your Med grow is looking very good..Nice job  keep it up..:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*well i guess its time 4 an update 
it  got a little nute burn but has recovered well ,,still no sign of sex ,,but im taking that as a good sign ,,at least no balls are present yet  





happy smoking all :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

GET THAT CAT OUT OF THERE!!!!..it looking awefully hard at those Meds..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> GET THAT CAT OUT OF THERE!!!!..it looking awefully hard at those Meds..


:rofl: what can i say she loves the smell :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah..and when you aint looking shes running down the hall with bottle a dragging..lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*then it will be cat curry only j/k i love my cats really eace:*


----------



## ironman149 (Dec 1, 2008)

hey everybody, how was thanksgiving? mine was good.

my seed is germing as we speak! i would have started sooner but i havent had any time for myself:fid: but i'm on my way! i think i might have drilled one of my drain holes to big though, stupid dremil got away from me. find out at watering time


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

I hear cats make good meat...lol only joking  Hun that is one Beauty! I think you gonna get the best meds here - well if your good female/male ratio luck keeps up :hubba:

Welcome aboard the med grow ironman


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

ironman149 said:
			
		

> hey everybody, how was thanksgiving? mine was good.
> 
> my seed is germing as we speak! i would have started sooner but i havent had any time for myself:fid: but i'm on my way! i think i might have drilled one of my drain holes to big though, stupid dremil got away from me. find out at watering time


 

You can always use mans best tool.." Duuct Tape".  Cover the holes and poke holes thew tape..lol..just waiting for pics..Heres some GREEN MOJO  to help that Baby grow..thanks for Playing


----------



## ironman149 (Dec 1, 2008)

as soon as i get batteries for the camera ill throw up pics!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 1, 2008)

update mines getting some roots and forming a flower pics in a few days.PS


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

Just a quick update


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*babys looking great thorn :48:

*


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey,,can I use a BUD light bottle. Get it. I can grow some Bud in an empty plastic Bud light bottle. The roots would have some room.:hubba: OK Im sorry,,im just highhhhhhh.:ignore:


----------



## ironman149 (Dec 2, 2008)

how long does it normally take a seed to germ?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*i do mine in paper towel and usually within 24 hrs ,,,,but they have been known to take longer :48:*


----------



## ironman149 (Dec 2, 2008)

yea, thats how i'm doin mine, been a little over 36 hours. do you do yours in a dark place or out in the light?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*i put it inbetwween 2 saucers ontop of my cable box ,,,*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 3, 2008)

dark always in a dark place to germ your seeds!!!


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

ironman149 said:
			
		

> how long does it normally take a seed to germ?



Mine have before now taken up to a week or so. Each seed/strain tends to be different


----------



## ironman149 (Dec 4, 2008)

i checked the seed at the 72 hour mark and to my enjoyment it has finally cracked! :clap: ill check on it before bedtime to see how its doing.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

yay! excellent! you get it going man. i'm baked


----------



## ironman149 (Dec 4, 2008)

im gunna be joinin you in that in about a half hour when i get off work :joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2008)

ironman149 said:
			
		

> i checked the seed at the 72 hour mark and to my enjoyment it has finally cracked! :clap: ill check on it before bedtime to see how its doing.


 



Fantastic my friend..Now ask one of these fine folks how they move it from paper towel to soil..lol..My germ tech..is simple  i stick bean in dirt  i water dirt  i place plastic wrap over top..set on top of flour light..pop in 24--72 hrs..some i have now in peat pelets 3 days no sign..others all ready in soil containers..Good luck and throw up a pick at first set..I think mines root bound..I will post a pic this weekend..its almost here...


*Thorn*...I"m baked too 



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Hey,,can I use a BUD light bottle. Get it. I can grow some Bud in an empty plastic Bud light bottle. The roots would have some room.:hubba: OK Im sorry,,im just highhhhhhh.:ignore:


 

Hello my friend  and thanks for stopping in..Thats not a bad Idea..I dont drink..but hell i dont eat Green beans either..lol..I can buy a beer bottle as long as its not glass..I a whimp..and will poor out the contents..that would be fun..You wanna do one?  Does it Have to be Bud Lite?  I have my I.D. ready.. 

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Thorn*...I"m baked too
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP M GREEN


 

*And me :rofl:*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 5, 2008)

yay everybody's baked!

well i'm not baked now, but a bit groggy. Just found out some really bad shocking news 

Anyway, lol 4u, from paper towel to the soil I use tweezers or clean hands. Although I do see that the seed could quite possibly lose energy in that transfer whereas it would (in 4u's case) just use that energy to keep growing up and so no surprise he has quicker sprouts  the nice thing about germination in paper towel is that you KNOW that the seed has germed and is a good bean


----------



## andy52 (Dec 5, 2008)

i've found the easiest way to germ seeds is using the rapid rooter plugs.i start all my seeds and clones in them and to date have had 100% success rate with both.
    all my grows are for medical reasons.i have an appointment today to see how my dr. feels about this.i have printed all the necessary forms for him to fill out.if he does not do it,another one will.wish me luck all of you guys and gals.i'm praying on this


----------



## Thorn (Dec 5, 2008)

good luck andy!!!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks alot thorn,i sure need this.i know i will get it,but you know how some drs. are.i'll just see another dr.thanks again


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello my friend and thanks for stopping in..Thats not a bad Idea..I dont drink..but hell i dont eat Green beans either..lol..I can buy a beer bottle as long as its not glass..I a whimp..and will poor out the contents..that would be fun..You wanna do one? Does it Have to be Bud Lite? I have my I.D. ready..
> 
> KEEP M GREEN


 
Hey Bro,,,I am germenating some seeds right now. As for as the type bottle,,I picked Bud because I thought it would be funny to see some Buds growing out of a Bud Light Bottle ( plastic of course,gotta drills drain holes) Anyway,,Im gonna do both. A Med bottle and a Bud Light Bottle. Wish I could find Bud in a Quart Plastic Bottle. More root room.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Andy, where'd you get the forms??  Do you have a website link?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

Think mine is root bound..lol..no new growth for a few days...I performed root manicure to see if it helps,, will keep you posted..

*CowboyBud*...I will purchase a plastic bud light Bottle today and drop a bean in it...you going to start a thread we can Play in?  Going to take a while to fill it with soil..lol..When you posting your Med grow?  Heres some Mojo 4U



Good Luck andy52


----------



## Thorn (Dec 6, 2008)

..at the bottom. On top seems fine, no sign of sex yet. growing so slowly hehe 

Wow 4u, nice light bush hehe


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2008)

*wow what big leaves you have thorn !
all the better for feeding with ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:rofl::aok:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *wow what big leaves you have thorn !*
> *all the better for feeding with ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:rofl::aok:*


 


:rofl:



Nice looking Meds *Thorn*


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Think mine is root bound..lol..no new growth for a few days...I performed root manicure to see if it helps,, will keep you posted..
> 
> *CowboyBud*...I will purchase a plastic bud light Bottle today and drop a bean in it...you going to start a thread we can Play in? Going to take a while to fill it with soil..lol..When you posting your Med grow? Heres some Mojo 4U
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Bro I been busy Buliding my new Growroom.:hubba: See last page on thread link below. I started out in a Fridge believe it or not. And it worked pretty good. Anyway I will get on the Bud Bottle soon(My seeds are Germinating 2 days)
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34319


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*well guys and girls ,,,,
im sorry to report but im outta the game ,,balls decided to show themselves in my otherwise female garden :fid:

it broke my :heart: but it had to be done 





good luck 4U ,,Thorn and any other players ill be keeping a close eye on your babies :48:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

oh..Ukgirl   thats a pitty...Thanks for playing  tho..

:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear that hun...but you just reminded me...I was having a close up look at my med baby last night...and saw a couple of pistils whoop whoop  Will get pics up when I can get a good pic


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 8, 2008)

mines still alive.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

that a girl PS?


----------



## Elven (Dec 8, 2008)

just jumping in to watch. if I ever get a seed I will join in on the next fun grow


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*:clap: :woohoo: on the girl thorn ,,,,,

nice going ps *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 8, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> that a girl PS?


yes it's a clone from one of my mums.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks UKgirl 

Yea PS I though she looked a little female but i couldn't remember who'd done what lol. Looking good 

Got some pics of mine close up but they on the boyfriends phone so will have to wait til later on to see them


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks UKgirl
> 
> Yea PS I though she looked a little female but i couldn't remember who'd done what lol. Looking good
> 
> Got some pics of mine close up but they on the boyfriends phone so will have to wait til later on to see them


kool that pic is blurry and could look like a male,so when she starts looking a little better i will post better pics!PS


----------



## Thorn (Dec 10, 2008)

Here she is...

I think I worked out she was 18 days old when I spotted the pistils. About average for the Mint 

She's actually a really nice plant 

I coulda started feeding her before now but she was in same pot as my film plant. But I will prob feed her tonight


----------



## Elven (Dec 10, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Here she is...
> 
> I think I worked out she was 18 days old when I spotted the pistils. About average for the Mint
> 
> ...



Looking awesome.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Here she is...
> 
> I think I worked out she was 18 days old when I spotted the pistils. About average for the Mint
> 
> ...


 


Very Nice Thorn...so Far you are winning..yeah..   now lets get her to finish..congrats:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2008)

*very nice thorn :aok:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

Male shown...GAME OVER  :rofl:  well he came out  and he is done


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Dam shame 4u ,,:fid:,whose left apart from thorn and PS ? 
anyway goodluck girl and guys :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

and a few that said they would play but never posted yet..But Good luck to you *Thorn* and *Purple Shunk*..My money is on *Thorn*..her Avatar  is so HOT!!!!:heart:


:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 15, 2008)

lol thanks guys. sorry to hear about the male tho man...darn bananas! Its hard to type here as i have a teeeny sleeping puppy on my lap lol, having to reach right over to get to keyboard! anyway...i fed my girl a dose of feed that was meant for my big orange candy floss girl but she is fine! so yea i seem to have a healthy hungry mint girl


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 15, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Male shown...GAME OVER  :rofl:  well he came out  and he is done


darn i hate males,good luck with the next.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 15, 2008)

here is mine!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Looking fab:aok: purpleskunk *


----------



## Thorn (Dec 16, 2008)

very nice PS  just me and you i think now! What strain is yours again? Mine's a lowryder mint but she is on 12/12. I looked in diary and if she makes it to the 10 week old point then it will be 29th January. she probably won't though, but hey who knows


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

awwwwww!  So cute purple skunk!


----------



## Elven (Dec 16, 2008)

I just want to say you guys ROCK! I can barley keep plants in a proper system alive let alone a random container. :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2008)

:ciao: friends..*Thorn* yours has got to be the winner here..Not that *Purple Skunks* is bad by no mean.But yours was done by seed..and is the only female..*Purple skunk*..you know you still Rock..its hard enough to get a clone in a regular container..for you to get it to root and grow in that is totally Awesome:aok: :bolt::bong:


*Thorn*...it will make it to term..are you feeding her from the Bottom?


*Elven*..be ready for the next one:aok:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 17, 2008)

yep she's being fed from the bottom  and loving it. Remember she's an auto but is on 12/12, i heard that will just reduce their lifespan a little, so we'll see 

I've got a dreaming suckling puppy on my lap ... 2 minutes ago she was attacking my chair lol!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> *Elven*..be ready for the next one:aok:


 
any ideas on what the next one can be and when 4u ?

ill be joining in 4 sure


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks UKgirl.  Im ope for ideas...was thinking of a yogurt cup..but its kinda big,,what do all of you think?:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*ok 4u ,,,but if you didnt want use a big pot ,,,you could try one of the petit filous youghut cup


*

*
but im good to germ in any :48: just let us know what in and when eace:*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 17, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: friends..*Thorn* yours has got to be the winner here..Not that *Purple Skunks* is bad by no mean.But yours was done by seed..and is the only female..*Purple skunk*..you know you still Rock..its hard enough to get a clone in a regular container..for you to get it to root and grow in that is totally Awesome:aok: :bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> *Thorn*...it will make it to term..are you feeding her from the Bottom?
> ...


its all in fun,and a great challenge!PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 17, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> very nice PS  just me and you i think now! What strain is yours again? Mine's a lowryder mint but she is on 12/12. I looked in diary and if she makes it to the 10 week old point then it will be 29th January. she probably won't though, but hey who knows


afgoo clone from 1 of my mums!PS


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ok 4u ,,,but if you didnt want use a big pot ,,,you could try one of the petit filous youghut cup*
> 
> *View attachment 93271
> *
> ...


 


whats the size in ounces Girl?  do you have those candy machines that give out plastic ball containers that hold the toy?  I will buy one and post a pic..im still looking..:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2008)

*yes we have them dispenser balls that hold toys 
and they are 60 gramm yogurt pots 
*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 18, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> any ideas on what the next one can be and when 4u ?
> 
> ill be joining in 4 sure


 
I thought a while back of using a toxic waste tub.. they are really sour sweets in a little yellow tub, i'll get a pic up if i can later. They a good little size though


----------



## Thorn (Dec 18, 2008)

there ya go...i'll get one later next to a lighter or something so you can see the size


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2008)

thats cool Thorn...Thats candy huh?  Ill have to ask the teller at the store if they carry it..I live hear in the USA  and no The UK dont have everything we do  and vis/versa..Let me see if i can locate one of those..But thats a very cool idea..:bolt::bong:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 18, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thats cool Thorn...Thats candy huh?  Ill have to ask the teller at the store if they carry it..I live hear in the USA  and no The UK dont have everything we do  and vis/versa..Let me see if i can locate one of those..But thats a very cool idea..:bolt::bong:



I've seen "toxic waste" in the US 4u 

I do love the British candies.... mmmmmmmm.  I spent a summer in York eating pretty much nothing but chocolate, cheese-and-pickle sandwiches (i was vegetarian because it was during the mad cow scare), and Indian food.....wooooooeeeee! :bong:

Whenever i go to Canada, I gotta hit the vending machines first.  Man, our American candy is crapola compared to the rest of the Western world


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> I've seen "toxic waste" in the US 4u
> 
> I do love the British candies.... mmmmmmmm. I spent a summer in York eating pretty much nothing but chocolate, cheese-and-pickle sandwiches (i was vegetarian because it was during the mad cow scare), and Indian food.....wooooooeeeee! :bong:


 
*yep you cannot beat uk indian restraunts :rofl:*
*and york is a pretty place ,,cheese and pickle sandwiches ,,yum , *
*:48:*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 19, 2008)

Boogar I forgot to take a pic of the toxic waste pot lol never mind i'll do it at some point.

Here I have pics taken on weds at 1 day shy of 4 weeks old! hehe she's a great plant! Doing really well with her 

Hope you all doing ok


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2008)

*she looks fantastic :woohoo: thorn ,, :hubba:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

That is very nice thorn..nice root structure..and nice and GREEN..keep it up Girl!!!:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey thanks guys, yea she's a nice little plant, only the bottom 2 real leaves have gone yellow now. I thought she had hermied the other day but it was just her growing some more buds :hubba: 

Here's toxic waste next to a clipper lighter and the zippo i got my boyfriend for his birthday, and one next to a pint glass and beer can.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 20, 2008)

*ill go looking for them today  *


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow Thorn!!!  Those roots want out sooooo badly  but she's such a pretty little thing :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay *Thorn* i have one on the way..Had to order from web ..lol  hope to get it soon..when do you plan on starting it?  Ill play when my "Toxic" comes..:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 20, 2008)

*ok got mine :woohoo:*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 20, 2008)

haha you guys serious on doing a toxic grow? it was just an idea but hey yeah should be good fun. I think if we do it i'll start it up in the new year as its so hectic round here at the moment and i think everyone'd agree lets just get christmas outta the way first 

I forgot to say that they are not english, i looked on the back and they're american! 

Also Indian, obviously isn't english food, but its still AMAZING!!! Actually I'm having a Chicken Bhuna tonight :hubba: Indian's always been my favourite food


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 20, 2008)

*i dont see why not Thorn and new year sounds good to me how about you 4 u and gmcorp (are u joining in? )?? 

ohh and bhuna is my fav tend to go for the beef or lamb tho ,,,not sure what animal the chicken in indian takeaways  actually comes from :giggle: only j/k but i dont eat the chicken:rofl:

:48:   Happy Holidays  :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok Thorn  mine is on its way.." The Toxic Grow "  :rofl:

your meds are looking good..how often you water/feed  her?  I want to plant another fun grow while Im waiting for the Toxic container..heres the "Toy Budds"  Have a great Christmas  and Tell that boyfriend  and you  too  dont be sampleing that  "Orange Candy"  this time.Like you did the " Mint".Lets get it to finish:rofl:  I know its hard  not to..and wish I could send you  a LB of some of mine.. that would help  huh?  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hey 4 u we have them toy things in dispensers over here ,,might join in with ya if you dont mind  

:48: :48: *


----------



## Thorn (Dec 22, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ok Thorn mine is on its way.." The Toxic Grow " :rofl:
> 
> your meds are looking good..how often you water/feed her? I want to plant another fun grow while Im waiting for the Toxic container..heres the "Toy Budds" Have a great Christmas and Tell that boyfriend and you too dont be sampleing that "Orange Candy" this time.Like you did the " Mint".Lets get it to finish:rofl: I know its hard not to..and wish I could send you a LB of some of mine.. that would help huh? take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


 
Hehe not gonna play but i'll defo be watching your toy grow!  

The orange is looking good but haven#t been tempted to pick any yet, but i doubt we'll have any weed for new year and i cant really afford too much jus yet. I am actually seeing the odd one or 2 amber trichs. Now she'll be 6 weeks into flowering this xmas day so 7 weeks at new year. She should need a week or 2 or even 3 after that but we might just have a new year sample of her if she looks ok. We'll see though..

Anyway med grow.. LOL i checked last night and her and my film plant were all droopy WHOOPS! Gave them a big phostrogen water and they perked up now. I usually water her every 2 days, possibly every day. I just pick em up and see how light the med pot and film canister feels


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

:ciao: *Thorn*.  10 days since last pic update..I know christmas and all  But i want to see the new growth..hows she doing?:bolt::bong:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 29, 2008)

here is mine today!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*thats cool :aok: PS*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 29, 2008)

thankyou i may get a spliff!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*:giggle:*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 30, 2008)

:d


----------



## Thorn (Dec 30, 2008)

hey guys sorry not been around. the net was not working on my pc and to be honest i was enjoying the peacefullness at home with everyone away for the festivities. However, they are all back now and I haven't had one thanks for anything i've done so feel pretty crap really. Am looking for somewhere else to live. Should have done this a long time ago.

Will try and get pics when i can. She is doing fine, has some brown hairs now and trichs.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 30, 2008)

*hey thorn glad to see ya back abnd enjoyed xmas peace  
,,,:48: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks  *PS*  a spliff isnt bad..My GREEN GIANT  came in 3 dry grams:rofl:  but was fun..How much longer?


*Thorn*...hope you find a new place..if not  I can make room in my shed..:heart::bolt::bong:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 30, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey guys sorry not been around. the net was not working on my pc and to be honest i was enjoying the peacefullness at home with everyone away for the festivities. However, they are all back now and I haven't had one thanks for anything i've done so feel pretty crap really. Am looking for somewhere else to live. Should have done this a long time ago.
> 
> Will try and get pics when i can. She is doing fine, has some brown hairs now and trichs.



I missed you girl...is that weird?  Know what IS weird? We're looking for a new place too!!  Just found out that our "no pets allowed" apt building (i am very very very very highly allergic) is now allowing cats..... grrrrrrrrr.  Might buy our first house....eeeeeeeep


----------



## Thorn (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks guys,

lol gm no its not weird, occasionally i've been on here and though hey i miss so-and-so when i not seen them around for ages. We hoping to look for somewhere that about 100-150 miles from here in a city that has good job prospects. Of course i'd prefer to be going to live my the sea or going travelling but if i stay here much longer i'm gonna get ill again. Of course we'll be renting though so gonna have to be super stealthy with any growing i do. but maybe if we get the right place i can get my 150watt hps out :hubba: but we'll see. I think it'll be easier to pick up herb there than where we are now. No buying houses for us just yet. But you never know, the way the house prices are crashing in about 5 years time we may be able to afford one.

Anyway hope everyone is having a good last day of the year. We didn't manage to pick up for new years so i picked a bud off my orange candy floss last night and nuked it for tonight. Will hopefully be able to tell you a rough on what its like tomorrow


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 31, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks  *PS*  a spliff isnt bad..My GREEN GIANT  came in 3 dry grams:rofl:  but was fun..How much longer?
> 
> 
> *Thorn*...hope you find a new place..if not  I can make room in my shed..:heart::bolt::bong:


maybe a month or so i will check back!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck *Thorn*...Happy New year too..How did the Orange taste Last night?  Hope you and Boyfriend get what you need.  Hope 2009  brings you two  Much Happiness:heart:


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

I know this makes me a guy and a perverted one at that, but I really like the idea of GM really missing Thorn.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

Elven said:
			
		

> I know this makes me a guy and a perverted one at that, but I really like the idea of GM really missing Thorn.


 
:giggle: Elven, you're too much!


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle: Elven, you're too much!




I cant help it Mom, I am old enough to know what I like :hubba: and a Pot growing, Chick who "misses" her "friends" when they are not around is pretty damn hot! Especially when they are proud of their toy collection ;-)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

:spit: 

:bolt:


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

I am not sure what to make of that Mom? should I take a cold shower (again) or are you going to check AA stash?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

:ignore: 














































:giggle:


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 1, 2009)

I think all the women on this forum are pretty used to being the stuff of fantasy


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

I think that women in general feel like a thing of mens (and open kinda women) daydreams. I hope that someday I could feel like even the most average of women. It would make me feel like a million bucks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> I think all the women on this forum are pretty used to being the stuff of fantasy


 

I know I fantasize:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

:ciao: *thorn*..  i have my "toxic Waste Can "   they are very sour..but according to my Kids  we have one here called " Sour Head " that is more sour..let me know when you want to start it..ill let you run it okay?  Hows you and boyfriend?  aint heard yet about the Orange candy..Have you clipping it again:rofl:  hope is all well:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey *Thorn*...Kids and I googled This candy  :rofl:  

hxxp://www.candydynamics.com/news_members.aspx


----------



## Thorn (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry not been around. Had my meds reduced from 30mg to 20mg, had problems with family, had problems with the computer and just generally can't be bother anymore. I could be pre-menstrual so not sure whether to go back to doc to go up again on meds or whether to wait it out for a week or so and see how i go. I feel so tired all the time. As the computer is being a big BLEEP i never feel like coming online as i just get stressed out. i don't have the energy to fix it anymore.

anyway, the orange was nice, but defo not ready yet. No i haven't picked anymore, but i am finally starting to see more amber trichs, although the pistils are all brown now and most are falling off!!!

The med Mint is doing well, very small though lol. She has quite a few cloudy trichs now.

The toxic waste...thanks 4u for letting me run it, i been looking forward to it  I have 2 of those toxic waste tubs so i'm gonna try and get the boyfriend to join in! As I have a lot going on at the moment I'm gonna leave it for a week or so so I can get a few things sorted out and get my head screwed back on if thats ok?

I still have my film orange male on the window sill, he's growing so slowly and not opened any balls yet for me to collect pollen.

Hope everyone's new year went ok. I wasn't the happiest that night, I drank so much but didn't feel even tipsy until after my 6th pint and half a bottle of cheap apple sours!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

okay  Thorn....Hope you get to feeling bettter..Ill check back in a week..Just let me know when you want to start it..okay

Happy New year..:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 4, 2009)

These were taken on the 23rd but only just put them on the pc.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 4, 2009)

These were taken on 30th December.


----------



## Elven (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice thorn.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Elven 

I just taken a few more pics with the flash on..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2009)

IDK..Thorn.. I hate to say it..But that looks to yield more then your Mint:rofl: You have got these Micros   down  Girl..:heart:  when we starting the " Toxic " grow?  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

Toxic grow is started!!! Whoop!

Toxic Waste

My mint is starting to use nutes in its fan leaves now 

lol hmm maybe a little less than ocf haha


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

Heres she is at about 7 weeks old.

I think I have a ph issue but not certain.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's mine at around 8 and a  half weeks old I think, I she should be 10 weeks on 31st of January... well she's not got many fan leaves left  and hasn't had any growth or change in buds for a good week or so now lol I actually did some trimming on her this eve to get rid of all the crispy bits and gave her a 'flush' hehe. Dunno if i'll ever see amber trichs though!! 

Purple Skunk is yours still alive??


----------



## Thorn (Jan 20, 2009)

cowboybudsky, did your plant ever get going??


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry everone ive also been so busy with the family,thorn everthing looks spectactular and i hope evrthing goes well for you!
so mine is still alive ive had a little spider mite problem since it warmed up a bit so ive been handling that as for my med shes fine and is a slow go not to big but more then i expected so far i will post pics asap.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2009)

:ciao:  *PS*.....I just set off DR DOOM in my grow shed..Them buggers suck man..I do okay in the veg area but the flower is way outta control..Good luck 2U  and will wait your pics:bong:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *PS*.....I just set off DR DOOM in my grow shed..Them buggers suck man..I do okay in the veg area but the flower is way outta control..Good luck 2U  and will wait your pics:bong:


so u got some to,vegg room less then flower room,sounds like me i control them with alhcohol and mild soap!if i do it every day 4 or more times they shouldnt come back nor have a chance im more into controling them.i wil try to post pics tommorow!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

Come on PS where's the pics???  Only messin'! Hope your ok 

So my Med MR Mint will be 10 weeks old in 2 days. I can (finally) see some amber *whoop whoop* so will definately cut her down on thursday to mark the 10 week point. I think she stopped growing or doing anything before 7 weeks, probably due to the ph problem I had and also the tiny pot lol but its all good fun, should get a smoke if not 2 off her, and with those amber trichs i'm hoping it'll be a good smoke :hubba:

So here's the pics. Next update should be her hanging upside down


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 28, 2009)

*:clap: thorn ,,,wow you did well in her ,,dont forget smoke report eace:*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for looking in girl  don't worry I won't forget, I'll type it up on this thread for us all 

Hope you are well


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 28, 2009)

*im excellent thanks i trust you are :48: well if not at least you have a smoke now :tokie:

*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 29, 2009)

i'm great even better than yesterday whoop whoop hehe, got a volunatary job and if i like it they might be able to offer me part or full time work


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 29, 2009)

*great news Thorn :yay:*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks hun  really nice people, nice animals they got too, just what i wanted to get into. very understanding of depression and stress etc and into so many things i am too..its actually quite spooky how well i fit in there. PLUS I didn't feel nervous in the slightest going there yesterday whereas normally i do feel very nervous going anywhere new, especially work related. Its all very good, i'm so pleased with how things are at the moment... Sirius (my fella) on the other hand is struggling to find a job where he is paid what he's worth, but still he is in full time work so thats more than me


----------



## Thorn (Jan 30, 2009)

oh and i cut down the med girl yesterday at 10 weeks old, she is hanging in my closet in the dark to dry out for at least a few days


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 30, 2009)

*:clap: on the harvest *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2009)

yes congrats *Thorn*..well done!!!  let us know the dry wieght will ya..


*PS*..hows yours doing my friend?



This is comeing to a close..I want to thank everyone that Played allong..:heart:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all, just thought i'd share a pic or 2.

Not much happening, meant to take pics earlier but been busy. This is my Mint med grow what I got, probably barely a gram lol. I've smoked the trim and this is what bud I have. hehe oh well at least its a smoke or 2, depending on how i feel!

Also when I pulled her up her seed shell came out too!

Hope everyone is ok...PS where are you???


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 9, 2009)

great job thorn!
so here is a pic of mine i know i haven't been postin much the war with the mites was a battle lol!plus work and the family,enuff of that talk here's were i stand plants done,took last pics a minute a go,i would have let it go longer but i shut down my grow room to bleach and sterilize she's been outside 2 days now and will dry up in its container in the closet.i kept the healthyiest mothers and clones not to many and small been keepng them clean for over 2 weeks and will continue to from now on need to or not!

yes i know alot of babble lol so i will atempt another med grow as soon as things get rolling!thanks again all!PS


----------



## Thorn (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey PS, good to hear from you! I'm glad everything is going ok. Nice lookin Med girl there...did all her fan leaves fall off through flowering or did you take them off?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 9, 2009)

both it was very hard to keep her green!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 9, 2009)

*at least u kept her alive ps,,,she looks goooood :48:*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 10, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *at least u kept her alive ps,,,she looks goooood :48:*


ty i had fun enuff fun i will do this again!so this thresd may not be so active but it will still go a little longer unless it gets deleted!thanks everyone.i will keep u updated on next med clone.PS


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2009)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> ty i had fun enuff fun i will do this again!so this thresd may not be so active but it will still go a little longer unless it gets deleted!thanks everyone.i will keep u updated on next med clone.PS


 


Okay my friend..lets play again..this thread will go for another EMERGANCIE call :rofl:  This time I will play your way..This is a clone  ( crystal ) and will veg for 7-10 days on Doctors orders    and then will put into flower..Thanks for playing:bolt::bong:  



oh and anyone else that wants to play please feel free to  drop a bean/clone in a Medacine bottle..Have fun


----------



## Thorn (Feb 18, 2009)

sweet lookin clone there 4u!

p.s. sorry i not uploaded my toxic pics yet, been a hectic week! Talk soon


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry for asking but.. What's a Med grow?
Medical is it?
Hugh...
It must be my English :hubba:

How did thorn get to be a Med grower than?
Can you get a grow permit in the UK?
If that's what Med means again...
:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2009)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Sorry for asking but.. What's a Med grow?
> Medical is it?
> Hugh...
> It must be my English :hubba:
> ...


 

:rofl:  look at what we are growing in my friend..its clear 

or better yet try reading the post  that  is #1


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Okay my friend..lets play again..this thread will go for another EMERGANCIE call :rofl:  This time I will play your way..This is a clone  ( crystal ) and will veg for 7-10 days on Doctors orders    and then will put into flower..Thanks for playing:bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and anyone else that wants to play please feel free to  drop a bean/clone in a Medacine bottle..Have fun


its a deal i hooking my cloner back up tonight and going to take some clippings after all the mishaps i think im ready to go!good luck everyone!


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello friends...just looking to have some more fun with what I call My Med grow..all you need is a pill bottle the size of your cig lighter..drop a fun bean in there and join and have some fun...heres mine..grow baby grow:hubba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 23, 2009)

hey guys well ive beenm keepin track of this grow just to see what happens but i figured i would have an experiment as well even though im late but just thought id let yall kno i dropped a bean  into a med bottle and it sprouted today im doin 12/12 straight from seed because its in the flower box with my big lady Pz


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck on the seedling blownup, 12 12 straight from seed, awsome. I'd love to see how it turns out!


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 23, 2009)

yea man sprouted today i can wait i have the bottle zip tied to one of the hanging lights so well see how it turns out


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 27, 2009)

so no roots yet but clippings look great maybe a week or so!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 6, 2009)

just bumps slow go!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

:ciao:  mine has started to grow  will post pics as soon as i can..


and anyone that wants to jump in  is welcome to do so...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

blownupnostril said:
			
		

> hey guys well ive beenm keepin track of this grow just to see what happens but i figured i would have an experiment as well even though im late but just thought id let yall kno i dropped a bean into a med bottle and it sprouted today im doin 12/12 straight from seed because its in the flower box with my big lady Pz


 


How about some pics in here along the way..we would love to fallow along


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  mine has started to grow  will post pics as soon as i can..
> 
> 
> and anyone that wants to jump in  is welcome to do so...


hopefully i get something going it's a slow go.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

hello everyone..I will place mine in flower on Sunday..she is doing real good..has new growth and looking nice..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

*looking good 4u ,,,
purple skunk ,,hows yours doing ?

:48:*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 15, 2009)

looks great 4u.ukgirl mine are rooting just waiting to get a nice bunch of roots.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

:ciao:  started flower..and just so you all know this is a clone that was taken from a plant that is 7 feet tall in my flower room. so im thinking this med should get 12 inches..  .I have 2 in there  and heres a pic 4u


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 20, 2009)

i got roots and put 1 in my med i will update as she grows.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 26, 2009)

she is still alive.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 26, 2009)

pic for you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

hello every1  just growing along


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hello every1  just growing along


looking great....
bad news mine died it fell over.ha ha i will try again.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 3, 2009)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> looking great....
> bad news mine died it fell over.ha ha i will try again.


 

ohh no ,,,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry  *PurpleSkunk*..better luck next round...Mine is doing well..will post pics up Later..take care and be safe my friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2009)

Pics 4U


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 7, 2009)

*looking very cute  have you chopped her yet :bong::48:*


----------



## skallie (May 7, 2009)

jesus ya will be able to retire on that plant 4u2smoke

lol

skallie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2009)

:rofl:  *Skallie*..this will hold me over for about  2 seconds:giggle:  thanks for stopping in



*Ukgirl*..:heart:   shes still going..going to just let it go..trichs still mostly cloudy..


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 3, 2009)

looks good i been so busy but my clones are coming along fast may start another med grow.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Pics 4U


sweeet, now do it 400 more times  
great work Smoke


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2009)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> looks good i been so busy but my clones are coming along fast may start another med grow.


 

okay  my friend  b sure to let me know..Ill be sure to play..as long as its my season..thanks for playing along :ciao:


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2009)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> sweeet, now do it 400 more times
> great work Smoke


 


:rofl:  to joke huh?  I was able to fill me bong with that one:lama:


Nice to see ya again friend..Take care and be safe


----------

